# Mummies...



## JohnnyL (Aug 17, 2006)

Lets see them!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

seems mummies are not very popular hey..
I made one to sit at the bar one year,
but it was crappy I thought , so it's no longer. No pic either


----------



## Head Spook (Jul 19, 2007)

I have a mummy that I let my husband make of me, but it is in a semi-trailer in storage.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

My wife is a mummy to our son.


----------



## Fright Zone (Sep 28, 2006)

FWIW Here's a link to Gemmy's new 2007 jumpsuit Mummy costume. Convenient but it'll probably look like the baggiest loosest wrapped Mummy ever ; )


----------



## Long_Tom (Oct 7, 2006)

When I was eleven, we bought some white long underwear, then tore a bunch of old sheets into strips, and wrapped and tacked (that is, sewed a stitch here and a stitch there) the strips to the underwear.


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Has anyone made a toddler mummy costume? I've seen a few "how-to's" online but was looking for the best by picking our crew's heads.

Our daughter will be two years and two months by All Hallows 2010, and currently her favorite book is *Where's My Mummy *(hard to believe, I know LOL ) so we're thinking of making her the Little Baby Mummy costume, while my wife will be Big Mama Mummy.










Thanks in advance!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

JT my wife made lots of costumes for our kids. We didn't do a mummy. But here is some things that might help you. Depending on how cold you will bee at Halloween, you can take a tee or sweat shirt. Cut the back and add buttons or velco. Also use leggins or sweats for the bottom. This make it easy when dealing with the bath room. But it also gives you the feel of regular clothes so it isn't uncomfortable. For the mask, a toboggan or hat with a brim to get it off the face like a veil. You might want to try both to see if they will wear either, before going through a lot of trouble. You could use a hoodie, then just some powder, makeup, maybe face paint. We never tried using paint on them at that age. But if they are not comfortable, they will not keep it on. Sounds like a fun project. I am sure you will have fun.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

This is a mummy mask I started. Now I just need to get my rear in gear and get it finished. The back of the head is going to be made of fabric and rotten bandages with some stretched across the mouth to cover the wearers face.


----------



## Allen H (Feb 13, 2010)

here are a few shots of my black and white haunt mummy.
made him in 08. Body suit with airbrush job as well as bandage wrappings. head is build up latex and toilet paper that was attached to the body suit so the actor just had to slide it on and zip it up.


----------



## NytDreams (Sep 10, 2009)

Wow, Allen H., nice batch of costumes. Guess I'm going to have to just start digging in and trying to make things because I see so many wonderful costumes and props on Hauntforum that people make and I'd love to do the same. Practice makes perfect?


----------

